# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Pseudonimet për të dashurit tuaj

## Dito

Eshte gati mode sot qe te dashuruarit perdorin emra perkedheles per njeri tjeterin dhe vertet u pjell mendja per pseudonime te bukura.
Me thoni ju bashkeforumas pseudonimet e njeriut tuaj te zemres, dhe perse e therrisni ne ate emer. Cfare kenaqesi ju fal ju vete personalish dhe c'kenaqesi i jep te dashurit/dashures tuaj.

*Dito.*

----------


## dielli qe lind

Pseudonimet per te dashurit jane gjithmone shume ledhatues dhe akoma me shume intim.Zakonisht therrasim njeri tjetrin me pseudonim vetem kur jemi vetem ne te dy.Pseudonimet lindin ose marin spunton e vet nga ndonje kenge film apo nga nje rast i vecante,une personalisht e kam mare nga nipi i im.

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

"Interesi"

Se gjithe kohes flet  se sa mire ja kalojne shoqet e saja qe i kane te dashurit me makina luksoze .

Asaj i fal nje kenaqesi te jashtezakonshme , se i duket vetja inteligjente ...

----------


## PINK

> Me thoni ju bashkeforumas pseudonimet e njeriut tuaj te zemres, dhe perse e therrisni ne ate emer. Cfare kenaqesi ju fal ju vete personalish dhe c'kenaqesi i jep te dashurit/dashures tuaj.
> 
> *Dito.*



Nga dashuria e madhe e dy te rinjve , lindin dhe pseudonimet apo perkedhelite qe i behen njeri - tjetrit . 
Ka njerez qe e shprehin duke i thirrur nicknames qe ndoshta i pershtaten pak a shume sipas fizikut , karakterit , personalitetit apo dhe nje ngjashmeri ne emrin e vertete . 

Tani ti kerkon ta themi ty , por na fal se eshte paksa personale kjo pune  :sarkastik:  
Kenaqesia qe me fal besoj do jete e madhe , perderisa dhe e perdor apo jo ?

----------


## TiLoNcE

ket siper e thirin pinkush  lol

wellll un se kom ic sekret se e kom ke titulli   PuLuCe ene me plqen .

kurse si i fol un spo e shkruj se noshta si pelqen ta deklaroj..nick lidhet me nje arush qe kom un qysh kur kom lind..qe e mor kudo me vete..ene pa te cilin ncuq jetoj dot...


kshu kshu

----------


## kærlighed

Paj, eshte e vertete se nga dashuria njeriu shpif nje emer perkedheles per partnerin/partneren.
Une kam nje pervoje te hidhur ne kete rast.Uhhhhhhh, i dhash te dashurit tim nje nik-perafersisht te ngjajshem me emrin e tij dhe.....buuuuuuum.Ne kete vend ku une jetoj per moment, ai niku ne fakt e ka kuptimin e fjales mushke ne shqip.
Prandaj sot e tutje e theras vetem ne emer.
Pershendetje.

----------


## DuPI_I_KeQ

Zemra ,qe mos ti ngaterroj Po pata me shume se 1! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Snow^White

> Eshte gati mode sot qe te dashuruarit perdorin emra perkedheles per njeri tjeterin dhe vertet u pjell mendja per pseudonime te bukura.
> Me thoni ju bashkeforumas pseudonimet e njeriut tuaj te zemres, dhe perse e therrisni ne ate emer. Cfare kenaqesi ju fal ju vete personalish dhe c'kenaqesi i jep te dashurit/dashures tuaj.
> 
> *Dito.*



 Ngaqe te dashurit tim spara i pelqejne pseudomimet e shumta i therras Jeta ime !!!

----------


## Prototype

gjuha ....

----------


## CooL_Djale

Zjarr me aspint

----------


## PrettY_EL

ehehe . Pershetje te gjitheve . Hajde icik pergjigjuni ketu ... Cfare pseudonimi i keni vene te dashuri/es tuaj ??? 

Un i therras "LLAPE" ...D.m.th me kuptimin e mire ... Dhe ajo nuk zemerohet  :buzeqeshje: ))

Hajde hudhuni

Une Pervete Kokashta Meqe E Kam Nga Librazhdi Te Dashuren E Therras

< çerape kuqa ime > Ajo Ka Qejf Kur E Therras Keshtu Kokashta Nuk E Di Pse Po Ajo Me Thot Ne Te Librazhdit Vdesim Per Cerape Te Kuqe Me Rripa Deri Tek Gjuri 

/me Mban Te Qeshuren  :ngerdheshje: 

ku e ke gjet ket teme mi Kokashta ?! nese me te vertete me pelqen shume... i dashuri mua me therret AKULLORE ene une e therras Yli Logel  :ngerdheshje:  hajde hajde ca cifti romantik qe bejme apo jo? loool :pa dhembe:

----------


## Inteligjentja

Sa here qe jam me te flas si bebe eve i fem  : Zhogu pushvelve . hihihhi Tamam ashtu eshte, i verdhe, i buuuuute sha i miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiile.  :Lulja3:

----------


## ||xXx||

Un per vete e therras lepuluce te dashuren time sepse eshte gjeja me embel me e bute dhe me e mire qe kam njohur deri me sot eshte tamam si nje lepurush i vogel qe doe perkedhelja gjith diten lol  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Prototype

Mbreme e di si me tha  ..*zhabe*  :buzeqeshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

_un te dashurit tim i them cucciolo mio ose si ndihem ne ato caste nese me ka ber me nerva apo jo se perndryshe i them ik mer klysh  ose nai llaf tjeter_

----------


## sLimShady

Jevge , Xhivrije ene Shtrig keto te 3-ja pelqej  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nice_Boy

Un i thom OJ E KEQE  :ngerdheshje: 

Kshtu mka mbet  :perqeshje:  se t'gjithave i kom thon  :ngerdheshje: DDD

----------


## GrifshA_

Une do thoja fjale pa sens te sajuara nga une, qe per ne kane shume sens  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Olimp

une i them vetem lepurushe ka ngelur keshtu qe nga dhurata e pare qe i bera nuk e dija fare qe i pelqenin lepurushet dhe i bleva nje kurse mua sybukur qe kur me pa per here te pare ne sy qe i kisha jeshil kishim 3 muaj bashke dhe ngaqe e takoja vetem ne pub nuk mi kishte pare syte

----------


## vajza_pr

une e therras beba eme e kjo me ka mbet nga nje femije i lagjes,njerezit qe i donte i therriste keshtu,a kur jom nervoz ne te e thirri pis bebe  :buzeqeshje:

----------

